# Rolling final coat bead and butts



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Im not sure which crew in our area gave us the idea, but we've been rolling the mud on for the final coat on cornerbead and butt joints for awhile now. One guy running the roller and bucket of mud, one guy wiping in stilts and a third guy wiping the low stuff. Its a hell of a time saver, try it out. Just make sure the roller is putting enough mud on there, otherwise it's a skip-and-miss nightmare!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Im sorry but I feel like this is pretty slack. IMO, the only time you should roll on the mud is for a level 5 finish and even that isn't the best method. Builders around our area would murder us if they caught us doing that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Im sorry but I feel like this is pretty slack. IMO, the only time you should roll on the mud is for a level 5 finish and even that isn't the best method. Builders around our area would murder us if they caught us doing that.


:yes::yes:YEP..


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

As long as it's a good finish, what's the difference how it's achieved? I think it's cool that you're experimenting with new methods, Rick. My objection would be that it's a lot of screwing around and it's way slower than a hawk and trowel imo, but it's always good to try new ways.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

ive tried to putty coat with a roller also. i always come back to a pan and knife. OMG a pan? well around here in the pre Regan days when we had a union. Tapers could only use a pan and knife.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

check out the cargo vest.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is proof that there is no shortage of idiots in this world.


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Im sorry but I feel like this is pretty slack. IMO, the only time you should roll on the mud is for a level 5 finish and even that isn't the best method. Builders around our area would murder us if they caught us doing that.


Then what's the best method?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sos drywall said:


> Then what's the best method?


It's not that method..Painters use rollers ,we use blades.:whistling2:


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

i always wanted to know how the pros did it.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

:bangin: I guess if u are a do it yourself type of guy you will try anything. I think any true taper out there could have coated that seam at least 3 times by hand in the time it took him just to roll it out. And running a box well there just is no comparison. :help:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sos drywall said:


> Then what's the best method?


You weren't trying that were you sos

Ill PM you when I'm back in London doing a job. I will check out your 3" wiper for you, see if I can get a few more months out of it for you:thumbsup:

Busy painting right now:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You weren't trying that were you sos
> 
> Ill PM you when I'm back in London doing a job. I will check out your 3" wiper for you, see if I can get a few more months out of it for you:thumbsup:
> 
> Busy painting right now:whistling2:


THANKS Obama! 2BUCKS painting..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> THANKS Obama! 2BUCKS painting..


I know:blink:

I offered to do it for the H.O. I always hated painted, but for some reason, now that I'm older, I kind of liked it. I primed in all the walls today, and by the end of the day, I was still full of energy. So I raised my mini baker up, sat my arse down on it for the last 4 hours to night, and began to cut in windows. I only came home b/c I got hungry.

I might be able to get into this painting thing......... it's easy:thumbup:

Plus I got Cazna helping me with the proper steps to take, so all is safe:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:Good for you .. Enjoy the high paying easy life :whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

moore said:


> It's not that method..Painters use rollers ,we use blades.:whistling2:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You weren't trying that were you sos
> 
> Ill PM you when I'm back in London doing a job. I will check out your 3" wiper for you, see if I can get a few more months out of it for you:thumbsup:
> 
> Busy painting right now:whistling2:


Sounds good. I'm in London now painting :whistling2: appt. (not that easy when you have to paint grease-dripping ceiling)
And yes, I tried it. Here, I said it! Roller worked in that particular case because it was hard to get the mud between the stairs and the wall. And since I had a roller covered with mud why not experiment a little. 

Blades of glory...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you can mud a closet you can mud a stairwell ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> Im not sure which crew in our area gave us the idea, but we've been rolling the mud on for the final coat on cornerbead and butt joints for awhile now. One guy running the roller and bucket of mud, one guy wiping in stilts and a third guy wiping the low stuff. Its a hell of a time saver, try it out. Just make sure the roller is putting enough mud on there, otherwise it's a skip-and-miss nightmare!


skip-and-miss JOKE.. that's not a skim.. that's rolling then wiping ,,witch fills nothing,,and levels nothing ..:tt2::tt2::tt2::tt2:FACT!!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe i shouldn't admit it but I will...I have done it in the past as well..had a nursing home contract with a bunch of units and a crap load of bead...25 or 30 sticks a room I think..been awhile..I had grunts rolling and myself and another journeyman wiping....it is faster but its more work..keeping up with roller before edges dry..getting it even enough..and seems like your back at bucket dumping more than you would have been filling

we used to call it the poor mans box or the ******* box..which I was then and come to think of it...am now too....ha


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> check out the cargo vest.


Oh yeah i want one, Not the vest, Your avatar 



2buckcanuck said:


> I know:blink:
> I knew you would
> 
> 
> ...


You told, Oh the shame of it, 2Bucks a painter. Sounds like all is well :thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Myron Ferguson just made a total t*t of himself by doing that video!
"Roll millions of stuff over the seam, then get your pan and knife and take millions of stuff back off"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> maybe i shouldn't admit it but I will...I have done it in the past as well..had a nursing home contract with a bunch of units and a crap load of bead...25 or 30 sticks a room I think..been awhile..I had grunts rolling and myself and another journeyman wiping....it is faster but its more work..keeping up with roller before edges dry..getting it even enough..and seems like your back at bucket dumping more than you would have been filling
> 
> we used to call it the poor mans box or the ******* box..which I was then and come to think of it...am now too....ha


Me too:whistling2:, I did it once before, what makes it worse is I had a 12" box

Teamed up with a taper on a job for a few weeks on a high rise once. he was going on how fast it was, so I was like ill try anything once. He only had to coat the 1st 2 joints with a roller, and I was like, oh no, what did I get myself into.......... It was the 1st and last time I listened to anyone.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The forum on JLC are clearly stated as being for professionals only. This can be a person just starting out in the business or just someone in the construction business who does a little drywall work, or someone like me who is out there everyday hanging and taping drywall.
Another rule is to be professional with responses to each other. I know some of us yell and swear at work and I guess that as long as other people are not around and can't hear you that it is OK. I have never really allowed this type of behavior on my jobsites, but it still occurs sometimes. But that does not make it right. 
So I would say lets try and keep this forum for professionals only and to be professional on this forum. If DIYers ask questions we can either answer or not answer, but I would suggest that if you don't want to answer the question then please don't respond at all. 
The more professional we are the more professionals we will have on this forum.
I don't have the time to lecture everyone who does not not fill out the profile or who I suspect is a DIYer. So I may just answer the question and leave it at that. 
I would prefer that DIY questions be addressed directly to me instead of on the forum.
Keep in mind that in a few weeks this message will be at the bottom of the page we will start going back to where we were with non professionals.

So please everybody just relax and enjoy!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He finally visited his own web site.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> The forum on JLC are clearly stated as being for professionals only. This can be a person just starting out in the business or just someone in the construction business who does a little drywall work, or someone like me who is out there everyday hanging and taping drywall.
> Another rule is to be professional with responses to each other. I know some of us yell and swear at work and I guess that as long as other people are not around and can't hear you that it is OK. I have never really allowed this type of behavior on my jobsites, but it still occurs sometimes. But that does not make it right.
> So I would say lets try and keep this forum for professionals only and to be professional on this forum. If DIYers ask questions we can either answer or not answer, but I would suggest that if you don't want to answer the question then please don't respond at all.
> The more professional we are the more professionals we will have on this forum.
> ...


There's Pro's on this site :blink::whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

think it is for home owners who have no tools


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

That JLC forum is a joke!!!!! Contractors telling us how to drywall-----man am I glad I found this site, and dont respond to KG.....seriously!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> That JLC forum is a joke!!!!! Contractors telling us how to drywall-----man am I glad I found this site, and dont respond to KG.....seriously!!!!!


 Thanks, i couldn't have said it better myself,,,,,,,, and probbly would have said too much if I tried!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-hp3dasq8
> check out the cargo vest.


lmao


----------

